# Necrons now rely on webway... Wait what?



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

For some reason necrons being able to travel faster then the speed of light (Idrive or something) is no more and now rely on something called dolmen gates ( think that right) to access the webway to move around. Is anyone else find that a bit odd or slightly annoying?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

They are a joke race now and I don't think it will be long before the Tau eclipses them and turn them into scrap metal to build ships.


----------



## AlexHolker (Apr 27, 2011)

More evidence that the only thing Ward should be allowed to write ever again is his own pink slip. He took one of the most technologically advanced races which revolve around their mastery of a form of FTL, and slapped them back to stasis ships, something only a step ahead of what we could do _right now_.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Ward writes good rules, but his fluff...sucks. The BA dex was alright, although it had a few things that would make more sense with other chapters (SW have LC dreads, GK have libby dreads, chaos get pseudo-monstrous creatures). But the 'cron fluff is now shit. Also he got rid of the terminator joke rule.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ward didn't write the Cron fluff, try your trolling again.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i was at my local GW store in Sydney today and there were 10 Necron players looking at the new Codex and all of them had no problems with any part of the Codex.

Oh and a side note, not one complaint about the Finecast Flayed Ones, the Necron Players loved them.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Ward didn't write the Cron fluff, try your trolling again.


Not everyone who says something about ward is trolling, and accusations of that kind are just as inflammatory as the comments about ward. Lets keep it civil.

At any rate, who did write the new fluff? I understand the books are now done by teams (even though only the lead gets his name on the book), but do we get to find out who worked on which sections, or is it just one of those things where it's just attributed to GW's design staff in aggregate? It's more out of interest than anything else, as I don't know if they're starting to split teams into dedicated rules people and dedicated fluff people.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

AlexHolker said:


> More evidence that the only thing Ward should be allowed to write ever again is his own pink slip. He took one of the most technologically advanced races which revolve around their mastery of a form of FTL, and slapped them back to stasis ships, something only a step ahead of what we could do _right now_.


Might want to get larger panties.

Seriously do we really need fifty forms for FTL travel? Just because it's called the webway doesn't mean that it's the same webway that the eldar use.

It's fluff it doesn't affect the table top at all.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ward did write the codex

Mat Ward, author of Codex: Necrons, defines the army as an ‘elite shooty army’. Indeed, a quick glance over the Necron Wargear section will leave even the most stalwart Tau or Space Marines player green with envy

http://bloodofkittens.com/blog/2011...t-ward-and-his-necron-dreams-the-white-dwarf/


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

ok, here we go. I personally dont see a problem with the new Necrons fluff. Granted i've only read the stuff in this months White Dwarf, but, i found myself interested, despite having never being interested with Necrons whatsoever.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Ditto, Agarwaen. I've been paying close attention to a lot of this. I've heard there's still an oddly strong pro-Marine/anti-Eldar bias inherent in it, but it's one of the most engaging depictions of Necrons I've encountered.

Opportunity for pre-Dolmen gate Necrons being a near enough hard-SF interstellar Empire juxtaposed against inexplicably magical 'fantasy' super-gods (who keep themselves to themselves). Except, as time goes on, society has to keep encountering these superb gods, and society isn't improving. And the awesome beings aren't helping. Or even trying to help. 

I like it. A lot.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Agarwaen said:


> oh here we go, another Ward bashing thread. I personally dont see a problem with the new Necrons fluff. Granted i've only read the stuff in this months White Dwarf, but, i found myself interested, despite having never being interested with Necrons whatsoever.


How is correcting someone on who wrote the codex........Ward bashing? I don't really have a problem with the dex, except for the necrons have access to the webway bit. That part makes me crazy mad, but that's it.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

It's been previously stated that Ward was brought in to "Finish" the codex. We have no word on the extent Ward had to finish the codex, though it has been called "Bulk.". It states as much in our Necron Rumor thread (link)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

AlexHolker said:


> More evidence that the only thing Ward should be allowed to write ever again is his own pink slip. He took one of the most technologically advanced races which revolve around their mastery of a form of FTL, and slapped them back to stasis ships, something only a step ahead of what we could do _right now_.





djinn24 said:


> Ward didn't write the Cron fluff, try your trolling again.





maddermax said:


> Not everyone who says something about ward is trolling, and accusations of that kind are just as inflammatory as the comments about ward. Lets keep it civil.


When it has specifically been said to keep the Ward hate shit in the Ward Thread hate. The comment that added nothing to the post but arguing, is IMHO someone trolling.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I was slightly perturbed, but oh well. Flayed Ones having three attacks made up for it. :laugh:


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Just curious, does the codex actually elaborate on how they gained access to the webway in the first place? As far as I know, the Old Ones created the webway. Seems kinda unlikely that they would let the race they were at war with penetrate one of their greatest strategic assets. Also, what the hell were the Necs then using before they got access?


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Chompy Bits said:


> Just curious, does the codex actually elaborate on how they gained access to the webway in the first place? As far as I know, the Old Ones created the webway. Seems kinda unlikely that they would let the race they were at war with penetrate one of their greatest strategic assets. *Also, what the hell were the Necs then using before they got access?*


Stasis ships


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Read a book titled, "The Forever War." I'm pretty sure that, or Buck Rogers is where they got the idea. I say bravo to any author with the cahones to develop technology and myth that are based on science and not just blame everything on the "warp" and psychers.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> Just curious, does the codex actually elaborate on how they gained access to the webway in the first place? As far as I know, the Old Ones created the webway. Seems kinda unlikely that they would let the race they were at war with penetrate one of their greatest strategic assets. Also, what the hell were the Necs then using before they got access?


One of the C'tan told them how to. They used Dolmen Stones, or something, which provide a temporary entrance into the webway.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

And besided, there is not one hundred ways of FTL.

There was 2, now there is one.

Normal warpdrive.
Webway, special safe ways through the warp. Counts as warp travel.
Tau skimming. Counts as crappy warp travel.

And the mystical other way the necrons had.

Now they are all warp.
Necrons are using thee very thing that is anathema to them, what they hate the most.
But i guess they just changed all that to create their new space aztecs.

I among many actually care alot about fluff, so posts saying "It's just fluff, it's not part of the game." Should not be written to lightly, since it can seriously annoy people who cares more for that than the game.

And besides, this is starting to mess with my favorite faction in 40k.
And that is not ok.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Klomster: The Tyranids have a non-warp FTL system too remember.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

There are a few questionable retcons alright. Monoliths have a crew (i died a little inside when i read that) Necrons no longer have FTL travel (stupidity incarnate, they destroy gods, have atomiser guns, have a huge star garden that holds the fate of the galaxy, but can't go as fast as an atom in the Hadron collider?) Overall though, apart from the bits mentioned above, which will be ignored, just like draigo, I like the direction of the new fluff


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Klomster said:


> And besided, there is not one hundred ways of FTL.
> 
> There was 2, now there is one.
> 
> ...


traveling through the Webway is not warp travel by any means. The webway is a between the warp.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Alright alright.
I don't have complete knowledge of the webway. So sue me.

4 ways of FTL is still not LUDICROUSLY many. If there was more than 7 i could find it weird.
But necrons was really cool with that they used their weird unknown FTL in star battles.

Now..... WTF they are stupid.
Space robot aztecs, they took away all the space and made the robot aztecs, which makes little sense in 40k.

The best argument is "Let's use the transport system of the enemy." That's so stupid.
I want their mysterious "green" FTL, it was cool.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The necrons previous version of FTL was the Inertialess Drive. 

It gave them almost free reign of the galaxy and given their new fluff would be incedibly overpowered. It is not surprising to see that the technology has been nerfed. 


FYI a similar version is still used by Tomb Blades, but not to the same scale or effect.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> It gave them almost free reign of the galaxy and given their new fluff would be incedibly overpowered. It is not surprising to see that the technology has been nerfed.


But seeing as it wasn't all that well defined, surely they could've nerfed it without utterly removing all trace of it. 


To my mind one of the cooler things about the Necrons was that they were the only race in the game that was not in some way relient on the warp or the Old Ones. Indeed they were set up in complete opposition of these forces setting them apart as a unique race, even before you get into the idea of robotic forces, star gods and all the rest.

This change is, to my mind, just another way in which they have diluted/removed the original flavour of the Necrons in an attempt to make them fit better. 

I agree that the Necrons needed some changes made but I think it's fair to say that they mishandled it and botched the update.


----------



## Cyric313 (Feb 18, 2010)

well i for one am not going to use these new sorry excuses for space robots in the Rogue Trader game i run. 

i will be using mostly the old scary Necrons.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, well, they had to make the Necrons seem a lesser threat than Chaos somehow. With Chaos being the main focus in 6th edition, it just would not do to have Necrons with Hyperdrive from Star Wars. Appearing anywhere at a moment's notice with no warning and with entire fleets of superior ships would wreck anything Chaos has, just look at how much trouble the Imperium and Eldar had with them in the previous fluff. 

What I really don't understand is how they get ships around now. If their stuff is so slow, are they never going to have space superiority(or even conflicts) in an attack? That is an incredibly major disadvantage if it's true. If there's an enemy fleet in orbit when a Tomb World wakes up, or they get there through Dolmen Gates, the Crons are just going to be bombarded into oblivion in seconds with no ability to strike back(apart from Pylons, which probably take time to set up.)

And what good are their ships at all? Why was Imotekh on his flagship when Marshal Helbrecht attacked? They've got to have something, they can't just be purely reliant on a partial Webway that actively cuts them off. I don't care how massive the Webway is, eventually the Necrons will be cut off from everything but their own worlds, how are they any kind of threat at all?


----------

